# Transcribing software/workflow with Staffpad on iPad Pro



## BubbaMc (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all,
Have recently discovered Staffpad and am keen to start using it for transcribing instead of pencil and paper.

Currently I use Transcribe! for slowing down and looping music which I'm transcribing. Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations of slow-down software for the iPad which can be used alongside Staffpad?

I'm also considering keeping using Transcribe! on the PC or mac and use the iPad for Staffpad only. Curious if anyone has a nice workflow already sorted for this type of work.
Thanks!


----------



## pfylim (Oct 1, 2020)

Transcribe+

Though I always fall back on Transcribe!


----------

